# URGENT Question- Tourist Visa Conversion to Resident Visa



## ohaya2

Hello,

I just obtained a work visa residency in Dubai. My wife and I entered on a Tourist visa (not a visit visa). Now I am appliying for my wifes Entry permit for Residence. I was told that she has to exit the country and then re enter for that to happen.

Was just wondering if anyone can share their expereinces with a toursit visa conversion?

Thank you.


----------



## CDN2012

Its not a problem, I drove to the Hatta border with Oman. We passed a few military check points no big deal just show them your passport. Had to pay the entry fee at the Oman border and turned around. Drove to the UAE border corssing. See the officer first and they will do an eye scan, then you will have to see the Customs offical and they will enter your info into the computer and stamp your passport they you will drive back to dubai. Goto the last trailer, they other ones are for the truck drivers and importers. And bring a pen to Oman, they don't provide you with one(at least in my case).

We went at 11:30pm at night and there was no traffic at all and the process went very fast and there was no traffic on the road. It makes it alot easier and now that its summer time i would suggest to go at night as well. Don't want to be sitting in traffic with that kind of heat coming down on you.

I'm in Canada right and will be coming down with my wife in a few weeks and I have my Residence visa and will need to get her's done as well. Going through the process already will make it easier when I take my wife.


----------



## zubairn

ohaya2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just obtained a work visa residency in Dubai. My wife and I entered on a Tourist visa (not a visit visa). Now I am appliying for my wifes Entry permit for Residence. I was told that she has to exit the country and then re enter for that to happen.
> 
> Was just wondering if anyone can share their expereinces with a toursit visa conversion?
> 
> Thank you.


Did you need to leave the country to convert the tourist visa to a residence visa for yourself? Also, did you book a one way ticket to Dubai and what did you tell immigration when you entered, i.e. entering on holiday or to work?


----------



## Nirvana

Just like CDN2012 said..

I did mine the same way... except via plane... to Mascat - Oman.

From airport to airport and back. Coupla hours.

It's called "visa change" process. People working at the airport know all about it and will direct you 
to where you have to go and what to do (for example, when arriving at Mascat's airport, you should 
go upstairs where the "transits" are, not the other way where the rest of the passengers go to enter 
the country.. simple things).

Took same plane back to Dubai.. When you are back to Dubai's airport, you do your eye scan again 
and go to the other line to get your new entry stamped in your residency visa this time. 

Then exit. Simple.


----------



## zubairn

Nirvana said:


> Just like CDN2012 said..
> 
> I did mine the same way... except via plane... to Mascat - Oman.
> 
> From airport to airport and back. Coupla hours.
> 
> It's called "visa change" process. People working at the airport know all about it and will direct you
> to where you have to go and what to do (for example, when arriving at Mascat's airport, you should
> go upstairs where the "transits" are, not the other way where the rest of the passengers go to enter
> the country.. simple things).
> 
> Took same plane back to Dubai.. When you are back to Dubai's airport, you do your eye scan again
> and go to the other line to get your new entry stamped in your residency visa this time.
> 
> Then exit. Simple.



Thanks, seems simple enough. Do I need to apply for a visa for Oman from South Africa or can I do that in UAE?


----------



## Nirvana

zubairn said:


> Thanks, seems simple enough. Do I need to apply for a visa for Oman from South Africa or can I do that in UAE?


You don't need a visa to Oman if you are going there from Dubai or the UAE. It's part of an agreement between the two countries I believe.

Not sure if you are in Dubai right now, but assuming your UAE visit visa hasn't expired yet and you are still in the UAE, you can simply book a two way ticket from the UAE (Dubai airport or whichever city you are in, to Mascat and from Mascat airport back to Dubai).


----------



## zubairn

Nirvana said:


> You don't need a visa to Oman if you are going there from Dubai or the UAE. It's part of an agreement between the two countries I believe.
> 
> Not sure if you are in Dubai right now, but assuming your UAE visit visa hasn't expired yet and you are still in the UAE, you can simply book a two way ticket from the UAE (Dubai airport or whichever city you are in, to Mascat and from Mascat airport back to Dubai).



Thanks for the help, much appreciated.


----------



## Nirvana

Nirvana said:


> You don't need a visa to Oman if you are going there from Dubai or the UAE. It's part of an agreement between the two countries I believe.


I can't believe I said that. I was actually referring to another topic.

You don't need a visa to Oman because you are entering on transit there. That's why.


----------



## ohaya2

zubairn said:


> Did you need to leave the country to convert the tourist visa to a residence visa for yourself? Also, did you book a one way ticket to Dubai and what did you tell immigration when you entered, i.e. entering on holiday or to work?


i did have to go to Muscat. I had a two way ticket so no one asked. This is Dubai, and I have learnt that one thing they are relaxed about is immigration


----------

